# Am I over-exercising my 7-month-old?



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm a Golden Retriever rookie. In fact, I'm a new dog owner, period. I got Max in July when he was 10 weeks old, and we are totally in love with each other -- very strong bond! With the exception of a few hours here and there, we are always together. 

Max is a gentle, loving soul and really very mellow for a puppy, but he wants to be active -- out walking or swimming or playing fetch. He's nearing 7 and a half months in age. At about 4 to 5 months, we were walking about three miles per day, and my vet said that was good and fine. We live by the river and have a lake place, and he swims almost every day (even in December!). We've added more miles over the months; I'd say we average about five a day now, and we've done as much as 8 or 9 miles on three or four occasions.

These walks are mostly off-leash on dirt trails out in the woods, and of course we hit pavement as well in the city (on-leash). After a long hike, he'll rest for a few hours, then he's up and at 'em again. He's never shown any signs of exhaustion -- no limping, no dragging behind, anything like that. When we're out in the woods, he runs and leaps and has a great time. 

I mentioned our mileage to another dog owner, who cautioned me that I was overdoing it for a puppy -- that his growth plates could be damaged. I asked a vet (not my usual vet, but another one) and she said that yes, that was probably pushing the limits of what is considered healthy.

So, I've pared back the miles to three or four. Max is restless, and he seems bored. 

Tell me, experienced GR owners, is this being overcautious?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunds like too much to me....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

All of his bones and joints are still growing. That is way too much for his age, and you won't know there is damage until it's too late.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

IMO, the swimming is great and non-injurious unless he gets exhausted. Off leash running in the woods is great, since he's going at his own pace on a soft-impact surface. Given his still growing bones, I personally wouldn't do more than three miles a day. If he's bored, give him some mental games to do (food puzzles and such) or up your training to more difficult tasks. Goldens love to use their very perceptive brains, and training increases your bond with your pup. You can teach him "find it" by hiding treats around the house in tricky places, which is mentally stimulating.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I definitely second the mental games if he is restless. I remember my first obedience class with my foster pup--we both came home & crashed.


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

I actually DO the mental games and the training, and after the new year we're enrolled in some more basic training and agility classes, just for fun. We've taken puppy classes, and he has three playmates in the neighborhood who he engages with regularly. I work at home and spend hours a day with him, playing games and just being together. We love our walks in the woods together. I'll pare them back, of course, and I feel horrible -- sick, actually -- at the prospect they may have been overtaxing.

It's all so confusing. Everyone says a tired dog is a good dog. Cesar Milan says he runs his dogs four hours every morning then rollerskates with them in the afternoon. Google the basic question of exercise and you get the common advice that they need at least two hours a day. Then suddenly everyone is telling you HALT. I've been feeling guilty that I'm not doing enough for him, now I'm feeling guilty about overdoing it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont think you are over doing it at all. He is going at his pace you are forcing him to keep up with you and he is running and jumping you are not making him jump constantly that would be different. You dont want to force a dog to do repeat jumps as that is hard on the joints but I assume on these walks there are a few trees down here and there that he jumps over but maybe not even that often on the walks. 

BaWaaJige is now 19mos old but at 7mos I was doing 60-80yrd marks ( hunt training) every day for over an hour. I did shorter marks with him in the yard for an hour. He had/has so much energy I had to work him. When he slowed down I would stop but he wanted to go he would be worked.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

lol I think you will find different opinions on this. I second General V. 

If you are concerned with the miles he takes each day I would also cut it by half a mile to a mile a week instead of cutting his time out in half all of a sudden. Or maybe just take breaks during the walk.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

When Caesar Milan runs those dogs, they are adults, not puppies. Just as you should not have a 7 year old child training for a marathon, you should not have a pup run too much. 

One question, is your pup neutered?

The pup's bones are not fully grown until the dog is about 15-18 months old when their growth plates close. Prior to that, they are more susceptible to repetitive motion injuries to both the bones and the joints.

In addition, I would never run any dogs for an extended length of time on pavement or concrete as that is bad for any dog's joints.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I work my pup similarly. I don't think you are overdoing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Personally, I would not limit the off-leash walks in the woods or the swimming.
I would just limit the on-leash walking on pavement.

Quite honestly, it sounds like your guy has a completely awesome life and I wish I could do half as much with Rocket!


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Personally, I would not limit the off-leash walks in the woods or the swimming.
> I would just limit the on-leash walking on pavement.
> 
> Quite honestly, it sounds like your guy has a completely awesome life and I wish I could do half as much with Rocket!


I second this. I'm sure Sandy wishes she could join you the swims and off leash stuff. Sounds like fun. Sandy gets a short walk in the morning and the evening before bed. During the day, she gets an hour or so in the yard off leash with me. No where near 3 miles a day. The yard is the safest place in my area because the walks are only on the sidewalk down a very very busy street with many cars.
I think my girl prefers the yard and she can play with all her toys.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Following my philosophy, I have had my five "breedable" bitches have OFA clear elbows and have gotten four "GOOD" hips and one "FAIR"... I believe in no enforced exercise while the dog is developing... I show in obedience and conformation, but do not work on any jumping until the dog is two years of age....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

In my opinion, it is too much, but I am overly cautious. Molly is 11 months, and today she hiked 3-3.5 miles with a swim in the middle. However, if you slowly built up the distance, 5 miles might not be too bad, but I wouldn't take the risk since any damage would be permanent.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Our avg daily mileage is probably about 3 miles, split up between two walks. Each walk is 1-3 miles. If we do a three miler in the morning, the evening walk will be 1-1.5 miles, and we don't do many 3 milers. The longest walk was 4 .5 miles. That was probably too far.

I've run a few marathons, and have plans for Bella to be training partner one day. Right now, my running is on hold because Bella is too young, and her walks and training take up the time I use to have for running. I'll probably ease in a few 1-2 milers next summer with walk breaks, but I'm not going to push her for a while.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have told prospective puppy buyers that if they want a running friend, they should look into vizslas, weimaraners, Dalmatians, pointers....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have told prospective puppy buyers that if they want a running friend, they should look into vizslas, weimaraners, Dalmatians, pointers....


I'm not very fast, so it should be OK.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just today, I saw a neighbor jogging down our street... The poor dog was pacing, which in my opinion, demonstrates unsoundness....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> Just today, I saw a neighbor jogging down our street... The poor dog was pacing, which in my opinion, demonstrates unsoundness....


I train at a much, much slower pace that I race at. Not the strain and pain like you see a lot of people doing. Most of those people don't hold up for the long run. Runners come and go.

My training pace is still an easy trot for Bella, and I train mostly on grass or dirt, with walk breaks.

Nothing like what your neighbor was doing.......


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have told prospective puppy buyers that if they want a running friend, they should look into vizslas, weimaraners, Dalmatians, pointers....


Or they can pick up pit bulls like Cesar Millan has.... I wouldn't wonder he has to exercise them a lot. They are a bit more... energetic... than goldens are. There is absolutely no comparision. 

I think you should start "training" a young dog and building up muscle tone. As well as training them to walk with you on leash. 

I like hiking with my dogs too (9 miles is my current record as far as how long a walk Jack and I've gone on). But when you are dealing with the "unknown" status of your dog's hips and elbows, I think you want to build up your dog's strength carefully and not overdo it until you've had a peek at those hips especially. 

With Bertie - the majority of his exercise comes from running around in our yard and playing with his brother. I am taking him for daily walks now that he's grown a bit. But it's not to tire him out (I think the whole concept of using walks to exhaust the dogs into good behavior is baloney). It's simply to build up his muscles and stamina gently. We are doing 1/4 mile walks right now. It will not go over 1 mile until after he's 12 months old. And not over 2 miles until he's 2. Absolutely NO JOGGING until he's older than 2 and I've had his hips checked. Both his parents had excellent hips, but I won't take chances on my dog.

My goal for both my dogs is to have them as sound and easy moving as they are now - well into their teens. 

Beyond hips and elbows, I do not want any soft tissue or muscle injuries - because I know that will always be a weak spot for the dog.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Lots of people are opposed to humans jogging too....."running is bad for you."

I've been told that numerous times....usually by people who get little to no exercise, and are at least 30-40 lbs overweight.

Having said that, a lot of people over train, and do get hurt. Very few people are as cautious as I am about taking it easy. I'm not about to do anything that would hurt my dog, but I appreciate any and all concern and advice.  I do take it into consideration.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nairb said:


> Lots of people are opposed to humans jogging too....."running is bad for you."
> 
> I've been told that numerous times....usually by people who get little to no exercise, and are at least 30-40 lbs overweight.


I think walking is a gentler exercise for your joints, _if you are prone to early onset arthritis._ Doesn't really matter much how much weight you are carrying around. 

You can be in really great shape, but later on in life will regardless probably need your knees replaced, etc. <- My dad had both his knees replaced and has been looking into having his back and hips adjusted somehow because of the pain. He was no fat lazy couch potato. I am into hiking because of him, because we went out everywhere. And while he's slower moving now because of the pain, I remember him biking, running, and always moving when he was younger.

My sister who is as thin as a rake  was told to stop running by her doctor because her knees, hips, and feet were really suffering. She couldn't move without crackling and popping. Again, probably not the case with everyone out there, but if you are prone to joint problems.... 

That's talking people anyway. :

With dogs, you always have to keep in mind that goldens have that desire to please and don't always show pain very well unless it is really bad.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Although I don't think pups should be run on hard surfaces regularly, I don't think 3 miles is too much for a seven month old. Our Duge does that or more at five months.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think walking is a gentler exercise for your joints, _if you are prone to early onset arthritis._ Doesn't really matter much how much weight you are carrying around.
> 
> You can be in really great shape, but later on in life will regardless probably need your knees replaced, etc. <- My dad had both his knees replaced and has been looking into having his back and hips adjusted somehow because of the pain. He was no fat lazy couch potato. I am into hiking because of him, because we went out everywhere. And while he's slower moving now because of the pain, I remember him biking, running, and always moving when he was younger.
> 
> ...


We're just going to have to respectfully disagree on some things, because this debate about running could go on for days, and I don't really want to do that. 

A lot of people probably wouldn't think my training runs even qualify as "running," as they are so easy, but it's the best way to stay healthy. Once you've built your base up over a period of several months, you mix in some shorter, faster (still not fast) runs. Then you let it all hang out in the race. 

I don't know your father's situation is, but there is no guarantee that he wouldn't have needed the knee replacement anyway. Or, maybe he would have had heart disease instead had he been sedentary. Ask him which of those two conditions he would choose. I honestly don't know a lot of runners who are getting joint replacements....I'm talking about serious, long term runners, who have run races for decades. 

I've been running since Junior High (decades). I've never had joint problems, but, I can tell you I don't feel as good, overall, during long term layoffs, like right now. If I quit for good, I'd probably be a wreck within 10 years due to under use and atrophy.

Since this isn't a running forum , I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I don't know your father's situation is, but there is no guarantee that he wouldn't have needed the knee replacement anyway. Or, maybe he would have had heart disease instead had he been sedentary. Ask him which of those two conditions he would choose. I honestly don't know a lot of runners who are getting joint replacements....I'm talking about serious, long term runners, who have run races for decades.


Oh... not to argue, but please read my comment all over again. 

What I said is if early onset arthritis or joint problems run in your family, then the more strenuous your workout and daily routine ups your need for knee replacement and hip replacement surgery. It's a risk you take. 

Choosing not to run doesn't mean you are going to be sedentary or should be. Just that you need to discuss with your doctor or trainer the appropriate exercise or workout that won't put you in the position I was a few years ago. <- While I was still training for riding comp and working horses 2-3 times a week, I literally couldn't get up from a chair on my own because my knees were so inflamed and painful. About now I still have one knee that is weaker than the other and causes me problems sometimes. I adjusted my workouts to hopefully avoid knee surgery later on in life. I still go on daily 3-4 mile walks with my dogs and every nice weather weekend I try to get out there to do 5+ mile hikes. 

Side note, but he had a heart surgery too because that is ALSO hereditary. The doctors placed the blame on him being a smoker, but that's really kinda weak since my dad probably only had 1-2 cigars every day of his life prior to the surgery as opposed to some people I know who chain smoke without any problems. :uhoh:

My mom likes to tease my dad becase she never walked or exercised if she didn't have to and she was fairly sedentary through her life. Her heart is as strong and healthy as anything, and she has no aches or pains to speak of.  

Anyway - what I said above. I think the smartest thing before you start running with your dog is to have the hips and elbows checked to make sure they are good to begin with. There's no point to do that before 2 or a point where they will be done growing. And then if you are going to run anyway, load that dog with supplements to support them. 

Or not. It's your dog. Your responsibility, etc.


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

So, ANYWAY... I saw our regular vet today and asked about the exercise amount. I told him we'd been averaging five miles a day and had done as many as eight or nine on a few occasions. He said five miles is "child's play" for a Golden Retriever like Max and unless he was showing signs of fatigue (which he absolutely never has) he was fine at that rate. I had pared our walks back to an average of three-four miles with an occasional five-miler, and Max really seemed restless. So glad to have the blessing for the extended distance again. And I DO trust my vet.

I've since realized, however, that Max is far more satisfied when he gets time to play with other dogs. We adore our time in the woods, but a truly good day for him includes social interaction and lots of rough-and-tumble time among his own kind. So, I do believe we'll strike the best balance between the two.

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

maximilian said:


> So, ANYWAY... I saw our regular vet today and asked about the exercise amount. I told him we'd been averaging five miles a day and had done as many as eight or nine on a few occasions. He said five miles is "child's play" for a Golden Retriever like Max and unless he was showing signs of fatigue (which he absolutely never has) he was fine at that rate. I had pared our walks back to an average of three-four miles with an occasional five-miler, and Max really seemed restless. So glad to have the blessing for the extended distance again. And I DO trust my vet.
> 
> I've since realized, however, that Max is far more satisfied when he gets time to play with other dogs. We adore our time in the woods, but a truly good day for him includes social interaction and lots of rough-and-tumble time among his own kind. So, I do believe we'll strike the best balance between the two.
> 
> Thanks for all your input!


This may sound like a stupid question, but how long does it take you to walk 5 miles? It takes us 1/2 hour to do one mile, so that would be 2 1/2 hours to do five. I'm really curious about this, I've read so many times that people walk 4, 5, 6 miles a day and I just wonder how much time they devote each day to walking the dogs.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@laprincessa

I've been walking my now 5 year old golden at least 4 miles on most days for ages. He gets plenty of other types of exercise - both physical and mental - he swims when weather permits, plays off leash, have agility and hunt training, and obedience training.
We normally complete a 4 mile walk between 55 minutes and 1 hour and 10 minutes.
It depends on the weather and if there is anything of interest. Walks longer than this are usually a bit more casual and in forest preserve areas etc. and even those which can be longer (more like 5 or 6 miles) normally don't take more than 2 hours.


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

Whether we do four miles or six, we're out in the woods for one-and-a-half to two hours. We amble along at our own pace, stop to swim, pause to chase deer, toss a stick around... It's not like we're on a mission to cover the distance at a certain pace. Max seems most satisified spending two hours outside at a time, so I aim for that regardless of the distance.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

maximilian said:


> Whether we do four miles or six, we're out in the woods for one-and-a-half to two hours. We amble along at our own pace, stop to swim, pause to chase deer, toss a stick around... It's not like we're on a mission to cover the distance at a certain pace. Max seems most satisified spending two hours outside at a time, so I aim for that regardless of the distance.



Oh, how I wish I had that kind of time.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I personally know 1 golden retriever that would beg to differ about Pits being more 'energetic'


----------

